# NW Nismo



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Our website is up and running.

Feel free to register for the Forums and let us know wat you think. We have a feedback section for that purpose 

www.nwnismo.com


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ohhhhh gooodie :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

So, nobody registered


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I just did Sean ...didnt have a chance B4..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

cool, we need more members to make it into something worth coming back to...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *So, nobody registered  *


I did


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks, any comments or suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

looks good too bad it's not SWnismo


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe one day


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

or SENISMO!!


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

I like it, well designed website, very clean to me just needs more ppl to register.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah it is very well done...Its a big improvement from the last one...

Oh and yeah I secound that SENISMO!!!!:cheers:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, 
Once more people register, and there is more activity on the boards, it will be more entertaining.

Maybe in the next year or so we can work out other "sister" clubs in other regions. I would like to talk to the other members of NW Nismo to see what they think.
The only thing would be that we would like to keep the same standards. I don't think that would be very hard.
Also, I would think you would need around 4 or 5 cars to start it up....
I'll think about it and let you all know.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im number 24. :banana:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

WooHoo!


----------

